# Metro 2033 Lösung und Metro Last Light Frage



## Gajeza (17. Dezember 2014)

*Metro 2033 Lösung und Metro Last Light Frage*

Guten Morgen,

da ich beim zweiten Anlauf mit dem doch immer unausgereift gebliebenen Metro 2033 wieder das Problem mit den Gasmaskenfiltern hatte - nämlich, daß man diese nicht aufnehmen kann - und mich wieder durch Netz und unzählige Kommentare à la "Doch doch das kann man tun machen also machs doch einfach tun" gewühlt habe, habe ich aufgrund irgendeines Postings von wegen advanced physx diese Option mal abgeschaltet. Und siehe da: Endlich und erstmals konnte ich Filter aufnehmen in 2033. Also für alle Leidgeplagten, die nicht mehr weiter kamen und kommen ist das hoffentlich mal eine klare Anssage. Die physx Option abwählen und es könnte auch bei euch endlich weitergehen.

Desweiteren habe ich eine Frage zum kürzlich begonnenen Metro Last Light: Wie sehe ich denn im ranger hardcore Schwierigkeitsgrad, wieviel Mun und welche Sorte ich bspw. in der Kalasch oder der AKSU verwende? Bei diesem langen Karabinergewehr oder dem Bastard hat man die Munition ja vor der Nase. Die Unterscheidung zw. militärischer und schmutziger Mun dürfte da auch gelingen. Aber bei Kalasch und Co., da ist das Magazin ja wunderbar unsichtbar auf der Unterseite. Wiederholtes Wechseln der Munition per langem Druck auf R hat mir keine Klarheit verschafft, ob ich gerade meine wertvolle Militärmun verballer, oder eben die schmutzige. In dem kurzen Moment kann ich das nicht erkennen. Und wieviel man im Magazin hat, das soll man dann per Mitzählen bei jedem Schuss wissen? Oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, nachzusehen? Ich denke da an Crysis, wo die Waffe doch immer schön hochgehalten wird in dem Kontextmenü dazu.

 Und kennt jemand das Phänomen, daß ich beim Druck auf die Tab Taste zwar so Menügeräusche höre bei Mausbewegung und diese auch nicht mehr die Blickrichtung verändert, aber nichts sehe? Das taucht bei mir nichts auf.

Gruß


----------

